# Three Pfs Styles



## Bill Hays

Here's three I've made and forgot to post in this section:

























The large one is actually pretty comfortable and because of the fork structure is pretty versatile as well.


----------



## NoSugarRob

i can't see the pics


----------



## orcrender

NoSugarRob said:


> i can't see the pics


Must be from the lack of sugar in your tea.


----------



## lightgeoduck




----------



## NaturalFork

I really like the one with the wooden handle.


----------



## e~shot

orcrender said:


> i can't see the pics


Must be from the lack of sugar in your tea.
[/quote]


----------



## NoSugarRob

gerroff !







i see them now.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

NaturalFork said:


> I really like the one with the wooden handle.


Me too









[edit] Picture removed I don't want to clutter this thread


----------

